# Pattern as requested for stripped baby cardi



## Nanna Helen (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry it has taken so long to locate the pattern, hope you can all make sense of it, I stripped the pattern myself using a different colour every 6rows of pattern.

Needles: Size 3 1/4mm (10 UK) & 4mm (8 UK) 
Double Knitting Wool


BACK:
Using size 10(UK) cast on 45(51, 55, 59) sts
1st row: K1 *p1,k1 rep from * to end
2nd row1 *k1,p1 rep from * to end
Work a further 5 rows in rib as set.
Inc row: Rib 2, inc in nex st *rib 7(8, 6, 5) inc in next st rep from *to last 2(3, 3, 2) sts, rib to end 51(57,63,69)sts
Change to 8(UK) needles and pattern
1st row: K
2nd row: P
3rd row: K1, yf *sl1, p1, rep from * to last 2sts, sl1, yb, k1
4th row: K2, *p1, k1, rep fro, * to last st, k1
5th row: K
6th row: P
These 6 rows form the pattern
Cont in pattern until back measures 23(25, 28, 30) cm from beg ending with a wrong side row.
SHAPE SHOULDERS:
Keeping pattern correct, cast off 15 (18, 20, 22) sts at beg of next 2 rows, leave rem 21 (21, 23, 25) sts on a holder.

LEFT FRONT
**Using 10 needles cast on 21 (23, 25, 27) sts and work 7 rows in rib as given for Back
Inc row: Rib 1 (2, 2, 3) inc in next st, *rib 5 (5,3,3) inc in next st, rep from * to last 1 (2,2,3) sts(s) rib to end (25 (27,31,33) sts
Change to 8 needles and work in patt as given for Back until front measures 18 (20,22,24) cm from beg ending with a wrong side row**
SHAPE NECK
Next row: Patt to last 3 (3,4,5) sts and turn leaving rem sts on a holder. Keeping pattern correct dec 1st at Neck Edge on nxt 4rows then 1 st at this same edge on fol 3 (2,3,2) alt rows 15 (18,20,22) sts
Work straight until Front matches Back to shoulder, ending at side edge, Cast off.

RIGHT FRONT
Follow instructions for Left Front from ** to ** Break yarn
SHAPE NECK
Next Row: Slip first 3 (3,4,5) sts onto a holder. rejoin yarn to rem sts and patt to end
Complete to match Left Front

SLEEVES
Using 10 needles cast on 25 (27,31,33) sts and work 7 rows in rib as given for Back.
Inc Row: Rib 1 (3,4,1), inc in next st, * rib 21 (3,21,5) inc in next st, rep from * to last 1 (3,4,1) st(s),. rib to end 27 (33,33,39) sts.
Change to 8 needles and cont in patt as given for back, inc and working into patt 1st at each end of 5th and every fol 4th (6th, 4th, 5th) row until there are 37 (41,45,51) sts on needle.
Work straight until Sleeve measures 11 (13,14,15) cm from beg ending with a wrong side row. Cast off loosely.

NECKBAND
Sew shoulder seams. With right side of work facing and using 10 needles K across 3 (3,4,5) sts of Right Front, pick up and K 13 (14,16,16) sts up right side of neck, K across 21 (21,23,25) sts of back neck, pick up and K 13 (14,16,16) sts down Left Side of Neck then K across 3 (3,4,5) sts of Left Front 53 (55,63,67) sts
Work 6 rows in rib as given for Back starting with a 2nd row. Cast off neatly in rib.

BUTTONHOLE BACK
With right side of work facing and using 10 needles, pick up and K 57 (63,67,73) sts evenly up Right Front for Girl, or down Left Front for Boy.
1st row: K1, *pl,k1, rep from * to end
2nd Row: K2, *p1,k1, rep from * to last st, K1
1st Buttonhole row: Rib 4 (4,3,3) (cast off nxt st, rib 7 (8,9,10) inc st used in casting off) 6 times, cast off next st, rib to end
2nd Buttonhole row: Rib, casting on over sts cast off in previous row. Work a further 2 rows in rib as set. Cast off neatly in rib.

BUTTON BAND
With right side of work facing and using 10 needles pick up and K 57 (63,67,73) sts evenly down left front for Girl, or up Right Front for Boy.
Work to match Buttonhold Back, omitting Buttonholes.

MAKING UP:
Place marker threads 8 (9,10,11) cms either side of shoulder seams. Set in sleeves between markers then join side and sleeve seams. Sew on buttons.

BOOTIES
Found on www.thingsforboys.com

BERET
Using size 10 needles, cast on 99 sts
Work in rib as for Back for 4 rows
Change to size 8 needles and work 18 rows in pattern as for Back.
Next Row: *K9, K2tog, rep from * across to end
Next Row and all even rows: Purl
Next Row: *K8, K2tog, rep from * across to end
Cont dec every other row having 1st less between dec, until 9sts rem.
Break yarn leaving a 12" end, draw through rem sts and pull up tightly, sew back seam.
Make a small pompom for top of Beret and sew securely in place.

Hope you all enjoy making this as much as I did, any problems, please contact me

Love Nanna Helen x :thumbup:


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ooo, thank you. How are the nephews "incubating" so far. July, right?


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, Happy Birthday for tomorrow!


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Oh how nice. Now how do I print this from here please?


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Schatzie said:


> Oh how nice. Now how do I print this from here please?


Highlight all the text and press ctrl C (copy) and then paste it into a word document ctrl V. You can then save it as a word document or PDF file.

You should then be able to print it out.

Hope this helps


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting the directions.Happy knitting


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Wow, sometimes I surprise myself (at 81) I highlighted and right clked and instead of going to copy went directly to print and voila. It is a four page print with avitars and all so the pattern is only the first two.


----------



## greenmantle (Nov 9, 2011)

Many thanks for this.


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Now I need to know how to get back to her posted pics to make a copy to go along with the pattern. Pesty aren't I????


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Hi Nanna Helen,

Thank you for the pattern it is so kind of you. I was wondering could you tell me please what the sizes [email protected] Thank you,

Janisxx


----------



## greenmantle (Nov 9, 2011)

Schatzie said:


> Now I need to know how to get back to her posted pics to make a copy to go along with the pattern. Pesty aren't I????


Here's the link
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-85916-1.html


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank-you, I loved the pattern and can't wait to make it.
You knit beautiful.

Maisy


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Thank you very much. I keep hoping someday soon I'll have a Grandchild to knit for.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you so much for taking the time to write this pattern out. I loved it when you posted your picture of it, and I will certainly be making it at least once, with two grand babies due at the end of the year. Leonora


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

many thanks. will give this a go.


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Nanna Helen: I know out yarns and needle sizes are different (anyone else with input appreciated too) but can you say what type of yarn you used and our size needle?? Been like forever since I did anything for a baby. Thank you.


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

Thank you for giving us the pattern!


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern, but I would like to know what size this was knitted for. Also, the yarn and needle size you used.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Schatzie said:


> Nanna Helen: I know out yarns and needle sizes are different (anyone else with input appreciated too) but can you say what type of yarn you used and our size needle?? Been like forever since I did anything for a baby. Thank you.


There are charts for equivalent needle sizes on line, but I thought that giving both the UK and MM sizes was great.


----------



## Nanna Helen (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you all so much for the lovely words, I knitted this baby cardi in Double Knitting Wool, it takes one 100grm ball for the 1st, 2nd and 3rd sizes and 2 for the 4th size. The sizes are 0-3mths, 3-6mths, 6-9mths and 9-12mths. As for the needle sizes, US sizes are 3 & 6 where I have stated UK 10 & 8. Look forward to seeing lots of strippy cardi pictures. Love loads and Happy Knitting Nanna Helen xx


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern...


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks a lot for sharing this beautiful baby cardi pattern.


----------



## amg10241 (Feb 16, 2012)

I love the mint one too, they are both so pretty, do you think you can post the mint green one pls?


----------



## Jean C. (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pattern. I have many grand nieces and nephews in the last few years and many more on the way that will look nice in the sweater. You do beautiful work.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

You went to a lot of bother. Thank you very much. Can't wait to make it.


----------



## helen merry (Apr 28, 2012)

LOL my name is also Nanna Helen xxx


----------

